# New Router Table



## flemingj1122 (Feb 7, 2009)

I just recently finished my new Router Table as a project for my Fine Woodworking Class at Palomar College. Since I roamed this site to find out how to build my new router table I wanted to show my finished table and list the table specs.

The table is based on the Norm Abrams Ultimate Router Table, but i modified the plans to fit my needs. Since I will use the table as my Table Saw outfeed table it is a bit large. (I am learning about space usage)

The table is made from 3/4 baltic birch and mahogany. I used dado/rabbit joints for the carcase and pocket screws for the face frame. Biscuts were used to attach the face frame and fence. the top is 1 1/2 inch MDF with laminate on both sides with a 3/4 by 1 1/2 inch mahogany trim mitered to the MDF. The fence is 1 1/2 inch mahogany attached to 3/4 inch baltic birch with baltic birch angle supports. The two tall drawers were made for the router bits and the two bottom for Router storage. The door access is mahogany with mortise and tennon. The router plate is Incra and the router is the Triton 2 1/4 hp model. I will add a moveable support that will raise the table to about 35 inches. 42 inches wide by 24 deep. 31 inches tall but will be close to 35 when moveable base is added.

I think I have about $230 in lumber, and $150 in hardware and dust collection,
the plate cost me $80 and the plate templete $11 (best thing I bought). The router was $200 for a total cost of about $650 give or take a few dollars.
I have more hours than I care to say, but since it was a class project I had the time. Class meets 16 times for 8 hours with lecture for about 3 hours a day average. Plus my wife says I worked 10 hours a week or more at home.
I am afraid to add it all up.

I was able to build this instead of a piece fo furniture becase I treated it like a piece of furniture. Doing flush door and drawers was the hardest part but I learned a lot. I have to admit it looks great with flush, but .....I have more pictures if anyone is interested.

I have not posted before, but felt it was unfair to not contribute something. I made many of my decisions based on the feedback i read from the posts. Thanks for everyone sharing with a new woodworker all this great information.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

John..

regardless of what ya put into it. You certainly got something out of it!!!

Outstanding effort! The contrasting color is excellent! Fit and finish appear to be
top notch! I'd love to see more pics when you have time...

do you plan on putting wheels on her?


----------



## Paddy37 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi John

I've just seen the picture of your router table. Looks reaqlly great. I'll be pleased if mine looks half as good. Did you take any more pics yet?


----------



## xlamontx (Mar 29, 2011)

That is one sweet looking rig. Excellent job.


----------



## woodinhead (Apr 25, 2011)

John, Great job. I just built a new table, but it doesn't look as good as yours. How do you get to the router? Does it use a flip top?


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Looks really good ...What about maybe putting casters for space usage


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

John:

Excellent workmanship! Too good to put in the workshop, maybe?

Cassandra


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

:sold:WOW!!! almost a shame to get sawdust on it. Wife would want the thing in the living room


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

All I can say is --- WOW!!


----------



## robersonjr (Dec 5, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## Tiototo (Apr 8, 2011)

Really nice job..Do you have more pix?


----------



## 2bigfeet (Mar 3, 2011)

Nice looking table. Looks like John hasn't been around for almost a year though.


----------



## theexpozay (Oct 4, 2011)

Beautiful. What did you finish the wood with?


----------



## senior guy (Nov 9, 2011)

What a great piece of work ! You certainly have a lot of talent. Keep up the good work.


----------

